# Cheese Enchiladas?



## giggler (Mar 20, 2017)

Any body here make these?

I make good beef/red or chicken/green enchiladas..

but never cheese. I'd like to try this summer..

What type of cheese? 

Is there a topping like Chilli Sauce?

Most Recipies use like Velveeta or just grated Yellow Chedder chese.

I think I should be able to do better than that!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 20, 2017)

I use montery jack cheese to fill the enchiladas , but i top it with cheddar cheese when i bake them.

As far as sauce goes, I kinda wing it from what I remember when i saw a tv show years ago.  I don't know the exact recipe ( different every time), but its about 6 or 7 roasted peppers,  fry up with an onion, few cloves of garlic and a tomato or two.  Then add a few cups of stock, bring to boil, blend until relatively smooth.  It almost tastes like a 'tortilla soup'.  I probably put some cumin and cilantro in there too..  Sorry for being so vague, but its not a written recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2017)

I use shredded Mexican Blend (3 or 4 cheeses) package with a can of Nacho cheese and chopped jalapenos.  I made my own enchilada sauce once, prefer the Las Palmas brand of red or green enchilada sauce.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 20, 2017)

giggler said:


> Most Recipies use like Velveeta or just grated Yellow Chedder chese.
> 
> I think I should be able to do better than that!
> 
> Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.



No Velveeta!!! I was served cheese enchiladas made with something along the lines of Velveeta once, and ate about three bites, and told the waiter to take this crap away. They still charged me for them. 

I'm not sure what is used in good restaurants, but it tastes like a good cheddar with diced onions. It is a yellow cheese. The cheese is shredded, and it melts when baked -- no canned cheese sauce that I can detect. 

Check out this recipe for the sauce. The link also explains hot to make the enchiladas. El Fenix makes pretty good cheese enchiladas. I like them. 

http://life-should-be-beautiful.blogspot.com/2012/07/el-fenix-enchilada-gravy.html

CD


----------



## letscook (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a favorite that my mom made me every year for my birthday.   Not home at the moment will be later tonight will get and post it for you.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 22, 2017)

Since you live in Austin, you have access to real Mexican cheeses.  Lucky Duck!!

That's what I would use.  Either alone or in a mixture with cheddar or jack.

Get to Know Your Basic Mexican Cheeses | Epicurious.com

Dear God, don't use Velveeta ...


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> No Velveeta!!! I was served cheese enchiladas made with something along the lines of Velveeta once, and ate about three bites, and told the waiter to take this crap away. They still charged me for them.
> 
> I'm not sure what is used in good restaurants, but it tastes like a good cheddar with diced onions. It is a yellow cheese. The cheese is shredded, and it melts when baked -- no canned cheese sauce that I can detect.
> 
> ...



I think that it's often a mixture of cheddar and jack cheeses, which is why when you see that "Mexican" blend shredded cheese in the store, it's a mix of yellow and white.  I lean toward a mix of sharp or extra sharp cheddar with pepper jack, and I do the grating myself.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2017)

I do the same thing that I do for cheese quesadillas. I use the 4-blend cheese, pickled jalapenos, Tex-Mex black beans, salsa. If it is asparagus season, I use the tips (blanched for 2 minutes). I top with some of the cheese and bake for about 15 minutes, covered. Uncover for 5 until the cheese browns. I serve with salsa, sour cream, and guac.


----------



## letscook (Mar 22, 2017)

Like I said above my mom made these for me every year for my birthday except for the last 2-3 years as she took ill and past In December 2015 
I haven't made them since and now thinking about them I am going to have to make them. Won't be the same after having them made by her for years, But the taste will bring her back to my memories of her.


These look like a lot of work but if you get all the steps prepared ahead , it goes quick

*Cheese Enchiladas*

*Step 1*:*   corn Tortillas* 

1 cup of flour (after it has been sifted)
1/2 cup corn meal
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg
1 1/2 cups water
Combine the above in a bowl, beat until smooth, spoon onto a hot griddle or a frying pan and spread with a spoon to make a pancake. Turn over when edges begin to look dry but not brown and flip and do the same to the other side. remove and cool. Best not to stack when cooling. Quantity depends on how big you make them,  

*Step 2 : Filling*

2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese  
1 cup minced onion
1/2 tsp salt
mix well and set aside

*Step 3: Sauce*

2 tbl minced onion
2 tbl oil
1 tbl flour
1 can (1lb 4 oz can)  tomatoes drained and save juice
1 clove garlic minced
2 tsp chili powder ( add more if you like it hot)
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp Tabasco sauce or franks hot sauce ( whatever is your favorite adjust amount to your heat liking)
saute onion in oil, stir in flour, add in the remaining ingredients, add 1/2 cup of the reserved tomato juice to make it a medium thickness, let it simmer until thicken, pour into a shallow dish or pie plate and let cool to the touch.

*Step 4: Assembly*

One at a time, dip tortilla into the sauce and then place on a plate, then place a large spoonful of the filling on each forming a line. roll up and place in baking dish  (9x13 ** ) single layer. pour remaining sauce over the enchiladas and sprinkle with any remaining filling.  If you have no more filling top with grated cheese.
place in a 375 oven and heat through approx 20 min. or until bubbly or warmed through.

**** Notes:*
Your baking dish size will depend on the size you make your tortilla for the amount you have of them. 
I sometimes double the sauce so to have extra to put on after they are baked. 
You can also top with your favorite chilies  or any other hot pepper or regular diced green peppers
Serve with your favorite toppings, guacamole, sour cream, black olive, pico degallo, chopped tomatoes, jalapenos slices. what ever you like.


----------

